# Swole V2 Creatine



## IRONWARRIOR (Nov 27, 2003)

Swole V2 Creatine... what kind of results did everyone acheive while taking it? how much size did you gain e.t.c.


----------



## titans1854 (Nov 27, 2003)

i just bought some so i can tell you in a little while.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

Tip:  Don't waste your money on fancy creatines 

Just use creatine monohydrate powder...cheap and works


----------



## Pumped300 (Nov 28, 2003)

It`s one of the best products out there
There are a few posts on it


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

ok....


----------



## Var (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Tip:  Don't waste your money on fancy creatines
> 
> Just use creatine monohydrate powder...cheap and works



Was this a serious post or are u joking?  I respond very well to Creatine anyway, but when I started using San V12 (like Swole), I noticed considerable gains.  Might want to give it a try before making up your mind.   

I'm on my 3rd day with Swole and looking forward to seeing how it compares to the V12.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

No, actually I wasn't joking.
I've just concluded in my own opinion that the cheap creatine
works just as well as the high priced stuff.   Now I could be wrong, but that is just me.  As for creatine goes, I don't waste my money on the high priced stuff.   Like some say liquid is better than powder and blah blah blah... I don't believe it myself..   But if your seeing better gains that that is good.   I do buy from a reputable company and know that it is free from toxic byproducts.
And has been tested against creatinini...or how ever the hell you spell that


----------



## Var (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm not knocking u for having an opinion.  Just lettin you know that a lot of people have tried these "fancy" new creatines and had crazy results.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

Now how would you define crazy results in comparison of the plain jane powder?  Is there other ingredients involved?  My idea is that creatine is creatine...am I wrong?


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

[ Top 5 Sellers ] 
  1.  Higher Power Creatine Monohydrate 100% Pure    
  2.  MuscleTech Cell Tech    
  3.  AST Micronized Creatine    
  4.  EAS Phosphagen HP    
  5.  Prolab Creatine  
  20. V2 Creatine  <just kiddin>  


Unlike steroids or drugs, creatine is 100% natural and occurs naturally in many foods; therefore, it can never be banned from any sports or international competitions (unless they banned eating meat). Many foods especially herring, salmon, tuna, and beef contain some creatine. However, the very best source of creatine by far is creatine monohydrate because it contains more creatine per weight of material than any other source. Bodybuilding.com sells only high quality 99.9% pure pharmaceutical-grade creatine monohydrate.


----------



## Var (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Now how would you define crazy results in comparison of the plain jane powder?  Is there other ingredients involved?  My idea is that creatine is creatine...am I wrong?



Yes...you're wrong about that.  I'll try to get some detailed info and post it

Edit:  Crazy results = very noticible strength gains


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

Var,

I do respect your opinion as well.  If it is definatley better, then I would be interested in checking it out.  I am no creatine specialist myself


----------



## Var (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Var,
> 
> I do respect your opinion as well.  If it is definatley better, then I would be interested in checking it out.  I am no creatine specialist myself



I'm no specialist either.  I never bought into the fad products like Cell Tech.  I tried the SAN because I heard good things from good people.  I really like these new types of creatine.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

What differences are you seeing?  Describe....
With me I can feel noticeable strength gains and due to the nature of how creatine works, my muscles look bigger after absorbing more water.   But outside of that, I don't know how much better you can get out of creatine.. that is my question.  Unless it is substantial which I doubt I feel your wasting your money on marketing BS..


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IRONWARRIOR *_
> Swole V2 Creatine... what kind of results did everyone acheive while taking it? how much size did you gain e.t.c.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23732

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24091

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20834


----------



## Var (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> What differences are you seeing?  Describe....
> With me I can feel noticeable strength gains and due to the nature of how creatine works, my muscles look bigger after absorbing more water.   But outside of that, I don't know how much better you can get out of creatine.. that is my question.  Unless it is substantial which I doubt I feel your wasting your money on marketing BS..



Basically, what I'm saying is that I had strength increases using plain old Creatine Monohydrate.  When I started using V12, I noticed extreme pumps (not that pump has anything to do with hypertrophy, but I like it) and much greater strength gains than with the regular stuff.  I can't comment on Swole, cause its only been a few days.
  I'm not one to pimp products, but seeing is believing with this stuff.


----------



## Var (Nov 28, 2003)

Here...I thieved this from 1fast's site.  Obviously, this is what Syntrax "claims" it does, but check it out for the hell of it...

The premise behind this latest innovation in muscle volumizing technology is based on the potent anabolic, cell-volumizing effects of a compound called Glycocyamine. This new breakthrough compound has been scientifically shown to increase the body's production and storage of muscle volumizing, high-energy phosphate compounds. SWOLE's concentrated matrix also includes Dimethylglycine for its intense ability to improve oxygen utilization, maintain high energy levels and boost mental acuity. To kick it up a notch, we've incorporated Tricreatine Citrate which is the most bioavailable and soluble form of creatine. Tricreatine Citrate allows for maximum absorption of creatine through a pH-balanced delivery system and does not have the side effects of creatine monohydrate such as stomach bloat and discomfort. Last but not least, while developing SWOLE's state of the art formula, we stumbled upon the truly novel compound Glucuronolactone which is one of the best endurance and energy-producing compounds we've ever seen. In vertebrate studies not only does it dramatically reduce fatigue but it even prevents insulin-stimulated adipose storage.


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks for the testimonies Captain...

I will have to ask the purple hippo what he thinks. 
Is it worth buying this stuff Mudge?


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

It sounds good Var....  I will see what Mudge thinks.. He is trying it now I believe..  If Mudge gives his thumbs up, then I will try a tub


----------



## Mudge (Nov 28, 2003)

Problem is I have no idea if it is doing anything, I am on way too much else to make an honest observation. I am using it though along with whats left of my regular creatine, the stuff is cheap so I figured what the hey.

I can tell you my lifts are going up very nicely, and now that I'm eating heavier I've put on an 8th inch on my arms over the last 3 days, but again I'm on way too much else to really say.

I never noticed anything from regular creatine, when using it for a couple months in a row and going as high as 15g for over 3 weeks at a time, just never noticed anything from it. Supposedly this stuff works for most non-responders.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Now how would you define crazy results in comparison of the plain jane powder?  Is there other ingredients involved?  My idea is that creatine is creatine...am I wrong?



The whole jazz behind this product is the delivery system.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2003)

Well as far as the Creatine Monohydrate powder goes... since I don't take any other supplements other than protein and natural vitamins, I can feel slight increases in my strength and the illusion of a small size gain due to the water absorbtion.  On the downside, you pee more.   

But I will take note of this stuff and check it out next time I visit my local health store.  I might just give it a try and will then post my non biased opinion on the results.

Thanks for your comments Mudge.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 29, 2003)

the stuff is great..i have noticied insane energy and strength increases


----------



## Mudge (Nov 29, 2003)

What exactly is your definition of insane?


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2003)

Yeah, if it was that insane it would shut the steroid department down


----------



## plouffe (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Tip:  Don't waste your money on fancy creatines
> 
> Just use creatine monohydrate powder...cheap and works




Its the "transport system" ur paying for. Not the straight up creatine monohydrate


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2003)

Yes, I came up to that conclusion after reading the posts here.  This is fine as long as the difference is substantial enough to warrant the extra green stamps.   That is what I will find out.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Now how would you define crazy results in comparison of the plain jane powder?  Is there other ingredients involved?  My idea is that creatine is creatine...am I wrong?



Randy, I started a similar tread as this one on SWOLE V.2 and the people on that posted their swear by it.  I've personally been a no nonsense Creatine monohydrate user for years and as you stated, loved it and got fantastic gains from it no doubt.  The thing with Swole is that it persumably does the same but includes even better results.  I started SWOLE V.2 one week ago and I'll get back to you in a week or 2 with some honest opinions on it.  so far my lifts and strength continue to increase as it was doing on regular creatine.  l am currently keeping track of the differences in gains between the 2 products over a months time.  so far so good.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> It sounds good Var....  I will see what Mudge thinks.. He is trying it now I believe..  If Mudge gives his thumbs up, then I will try a tub



Hey BITCH DID YOU JUST CALL ME A TUB???  HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 29, 2003)

hehe calm down before u knock his head off


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2003)

Sure.....Just thought you would make 
a Terrific Unbiased Bro (TUB)  just what we needed to put this product to its true test BITCH


----------



## firestorm (Nov 29, 2003)

hehehehe   He called me a BITCH back.  I love it!!  Hey Randy I just made a post you would be interested in on Swole in another thread.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 29, 2003)

Here is what I totally forgot to mention regarding using this Swole for a week or so.
QUOTE FROM ME:
""Quick story, I work a 3 day work week meaning I have 4 days off. Tonight is my 1st day back since last Monday night/tuesday morning7am. and 2 seperate people came up to me saying I look bigger! One of them accused me of steroids. Now oddly enough, I don't see the difference personally probably because I see me everyday hahahah. The guy at my video store said I look like I've put on size also this week Before this week, nobody has said that to me since my comback from my injury a few months ago. Pretty odd coinsidence don't you think? Start a new supplement and 3 comments on looking bigger? Prior to the supplement no comments to looking bigger even though I know I am. I just think I must have gotten bigger quicker over the past week to the point it is acually noticable in such a short period."


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2003)

Ok,  you convinced me   I will try a tub bitch


----------



## firestorm (Nov 30, 2003)

hahahaha  ok your one up on me with the BITCH name calling.  I must work harder on my name calling.  Randy, I don't want to talk you into anything buddy. Do what you originally planned and wait for more input and stop calling me a TUB.  hehehehe


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2003)

lol....Ok, well I just bought a new barrel (how's that?) of creatine so I will finish that first.  By the time it is done,  your opinion should be conclusive, and I can go from there.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Otay Randy.  You can never go wrong with Creatine either.  I still consider it one of the best legal supplements to ever come along.


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2003)

Yeah I agree....  Mix a little Protein supplementation with Creatine and you have a decent legal combination that with time will do a body good.   Look at JB'O, I been feedin her creatine since she was a baby.  Now I'm using vanity's bottle to do it...and look at her body...wow!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 30, 2003)

hahahaha


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2003)

Well FS...I think I'm going to go watch X man.


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2003)

I will talk to you tomorrow my friend...


----------



## firestorm (Nov 30, 2003)

ok Randy you have a good night and a real nice day tomorrow. I envy your weather my friend. Take advantage of it for me will ya!!!  Talk soon.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2003)

SwoleV.2 is the best creatine supp I've taken and will continue to take until it's taken off the market.

I've noticed great improvements when taking SwoleV.2.

See my thread, Firestorms and Ng's.  Great stuff.  I even believe DG has a thread also.


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks Babsie. I will give it a try and tell you what I think.


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 2, 2003)

Don't buy swole from syntrax.com though. it's $45 there and like $28 at dpsnutrition.com. I wouldn't order from dps because it's located in Pennsylvania but i'm sure 1fast400.com's price is around $30.


----------

